# Trend Micro OfficeScan server doesn't want to start



## nickconnect (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,

I have a problem with *Trend Micro OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan service ntrtscan.exe*. This service is in "Automatic" mode and it doesnt't start at all.
I tried a lot of times to start it but every time I pushed the "Start" button for it, I received the following message that I will attach to this thread. 

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1299/screenhunter29jan151142.jpg

Also, I get Event ID: 7000, Source: Service Control Manager that states the following in Description:

"The Trend Micro VSAPI NT service failed to start due to the following error: 
Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp."

I want to mention that my server is a Windows 2003 Server with Service Pack 2. 

So, can anyone help me with this issue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Since it seems to indicate a lack of resources, I'd suspect RAM perhaps. What are the hardware specs of the server it's running on?


----------



## nickconnect (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, if you need HW specifications, they are the following:
CPU Usage: somewhere between 5-15 % at most
*Physical Memory: 3,37 GB
Available Memory: 800 MB*
*Disk C: 8 GB Free space on disk C: 720 MB*
The server is Intel(R) Xeon(TM) with CPU 2,8 GHz.

Hopefully this information can help you in determining the cause of this malfunction for Trend Micro OfficeScan antivirus service.
If you need further details, just ask and I will provide them.
Many thanks in advance for your response! :wave:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Where I'd start is finding out what the minimum specs are for it to run. Having less than 1Gb of disk space seems a bit low, but I don't know what it requires to run. A quick look at their site reveals the requirements:

OfficeScan Server


* Microsoft® Windows® Server 2008, 2003, 2000; Microsoft Windows Storage 2003; Microsoft Storage Server 2003; Microsoft Cluster Server 2008. 2003, 2000
* 800MHz Intel™ Pentium™ processor or equivalent (for Windows Server 2008, 1GHz Intel™ Pentium™ or equivalent for x86 processors and 1.4GHz for x64 processors; Intel™ x64 Processor, AMD x64 processor) 1.86GHz Intel Core2Duo™ processor if installing the integrated Smart Scan Server
* 512MB of RAM
* 1GB of available disk space
* Microsoft Internet Information Server (IIS)
* Apache Web Server 2.0 or later (for Windows 2000/XP SP1 or later/Server 2003 only)


----------



## nickconnect (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for your quickly response.
Unfortunately after I have tried to make some disk space on C, *on disk C were more than 1 GB free*, this still not helped to start this service of OfficeScan, I received the same error message in EventLog: 

"The Trend Micro VSAPI NT service failed to start due to the following error: 
Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. "

Any more ideas? 

Greetings,
Nick


----------



## nickconnect (Nov 13, 2007)

The problem was solved with a simple reboot after *on disk C were around 1,5 GB disk free.*
Thanks for you ideas, your information was very helpful! :wave:

Greetings, :smile:
Nick


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

NP...we help when we can.


----------

